# System.out.format



## Spin (2. Jan 2010)

Ich würde gerne alle meine übergebenen Argumente umwandeln und nicht nur das erste.


```
System.out.format("%c %n", 97,64,98);
```

Das ist soweit klar, dass mein 1. Argument, die 97 , umgewandelt wird.
Nun möchte ich die anderen auch umwandeln:


```
System.out.format("%c %c %c %n", 97,64,98);
```

So geht das natürlich, aber das ist ja irgendwie ....

Noch eine Idee ist :


```
for(int i=33; i< 255; i++){
            System.out.format("%c", i);
        }
        System.out.println("\n");
```

Aber da arbeite ich sequenziell.

Noch eine andere Idee ist ein Array zu füllen und das zu übergeben.

......
Nun frage ich mich, ob es nicht auch nur in Format eine Möglichkeitgib.
Vielleicht mit einen Mal zeichen oder so.


```
// nicht funktionierend:
 System.out.format("%3*c %n", 97,64,98);
```

Die 3 ist sonst eigentlich für die Ausgabe da, also das ich 3 Zeichen dafür vorsehe.
Ich kann auch mit $ das einzelne Argument anpeilen:
SO:



```
System.out.format("%1$c %n", 97,64,98);
```

Damit format ich nur das erste Argument, doch möchte ich alle 3 machen , mit einem Kommando.

Danke euch :9


gruß


----------



## kama (2. Jan 2010)

Hi,

schon mal das hier angeschaut:

Formatter (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Spin (2. Jan 2010)

Ja kenn ich schon und habe es mir das zweite mal jetzt angeschaut.

ich finde nur :

```
formatter.format("%2$s %s %<s %s", "a", "b", "c", "d")
   // -> "b a a b"
   // "c" and "d" are ignored because they are not referenced
```

Und das ist keine Lösung zu meinen Problem. Klar kann ich mit < auf das vorherige Argument verweisen , aber das bringt mir nichts.

Aufgabe: Konvertiere in Zeichen die Zahlen : 5,99,122,3,4,7,98,34,27.

So was nun? Mh, klar alle in ein Array packen und dann mein Kommando %c durchjagen.
Aber ich will dass direkt der Methode übergeben , phne jedes Argument %c sagen zu müssen.

Mit der Zahl vor $ kann ich nur die Anzahl der Zeichen bestimmen.!

Danke, oder hast du da eine gefunden?

Oder schreibt mir exlizit, wenn es nur mit einen Array geht, danke


----------

